# Breeding my redbelly piranhas



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

help me with breeding my red belly piranhas i have a 150 gallon tank with 10 red belly piranhs rewrite me for questions









Steve


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

you can't beed your pygos
Pygos is mature is 2 years old, I suppose that yours are still too young. If they are 2 years or much you can try " the imitation of the seasons " it is has to say that you go(take) up the temperature has 30 °C during two weeks in feed once everything 3 days. Then you lower(dim) the temperature brutally has 25 C° and you gives them some goldfish. this will be provok a laying of eggs.
. good luck, 
++ memen


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

They are about 1year and 5 mounths. there are about 5"inchs

they are my babys


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

you can try to imitate seasons, calm and patience are the best word for the breeding of reds. Lot of calm, enough room, roots, driftwood, plants,stable ph and you will have babys soon


----------

